# 02/19 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Cody vs. Wardlow inside a STEEL CAGE



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Super hyped for the cage match. Should be a great episode.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotta figure the Bucks are going to win the Battle Royal, the question is who should be the F2 team in there - I vote for Jurassic Express. My inking is they're slowly turning Bucks heel out of this angle, so having them in there with another face team, where the crowd support could be even split, and maybe win a bit underhanded could slowly further that planting the seeds of ill will towards the Bucks. 

Something has to be planned for the Page/Omega vs Lucha Brothers match other than a clean finish and title retention. I mean the match isn't necessary given they just defended the titles last week and LB could have otherwise been easily thrown into the #1 Contender Battle Royal. So what's going to happen here? Has to involve a PAC attack of Omega to add heat and promote the big Ironman Match between them next week. 

We've learned AEW Cage Match rules are pinfall or submission only - no escaping the cage to win garbage. AFAIK we havent seen the cage though yet. I'm hoping there is a roof. Also is the stipulation just to compete in the match or does Cody have to win it? Seems weird that the big baddie in MJF's corner will lose his first ever match - even if it is a cage match against Cody. Does TNT allow color for the match?

Cobb vs Moxley will end with Moxley winning, IC attacking and Cobb siding with Moxley to fight off IC. No other reason to harp on Cobb being the hired gun mercenary than to forebode what he does when the contract is up. I could see Jericho giving Hager the night off to train to destroy Dustin Rhodes in two weeks time, confident that he has Cobb at his command. So when IC attacks Moxley post match, Hager isn't there and thus it's Jericho/Guevara/Ortiz/Santana vs Moxley and Cobb. Jericho quickly powders and the other three are mauled.

It will be interesting to see when the Cage match is put on during the show. I don't think it main events as Moxley needs to be the hook to keep viewership. Maybe to start the second hour - so it airs in the 10pm time slot if they're going to bleed.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't see anything being disappointed about, when this show is over... but of course, there will be "those" that will


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I usually flip back and forth between AEW and NXT but with this show being as stacked as it is, I think I'll watch AEW live first. Last time I was this hyped for a show of theirs was their Thanksgiving Eve show, and that ended up being a dud. I hope this show avoids the same fate.

I'm very interested to see how AEW does this cage match. They've become a joke in WWE because the idea is to negate outside interference, and instead it invites even more. I hope AEW can avoid this. Now, Cody has to win this right? If so, kind of puts Wardlow in a weird spot to lose his 1st match, especially since this match is No Escape.

Mox and Cobb had a match in NJPW during the G1 last year and honestly it wasn't great. But, this is a different set of circumstances, different crowd, different country. So we'll see how it goes this time around. I expect Mox to win. The question is what happens with Cobb afterwards.

Omega/Hangman vs. Lucha Bros should be fun. So should the Battle Royal, though I'm not sure how much of an emphasis it puts on wins and losses when any team could win a tag title shot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

An interesting dynamic possibly as both Wardlow and Cobb's main goals shouldn't be to win, but to do as much damage to their opponent possibly. Rather than being redundant or overkill, I think both just going out to damage Cody and Mox respectively would be a theme and tenor of the show. 

Wardlow could end up costing himself the match by going for a big damage spot and having Cody counter. Maybe the old removing the top turnbuckle pad bit to lawn dart Cody into it only for Cody to wiggle free and send Wardlow in sternum first or something. To somewhat protect Wardlow - there could be bits throughout where maybe Wardlow could have pinned Cody but just kept going for more damage. 

With Moxley vs Cobb, Jericho wouldn't care if Cobb loses via DQ or there is a double count out or whatever. Have the IC interfere to keep the match going - distracting ref from Mox and Cobb pins for example. Since it seems Cobb hasn't signed long term, it will be interesting to see how much shine Cobb is given though.

The two storylines keep a UTR parallel between Jericho and MJF to keep them connected in the minds of fans for their eventual feud down the line. Both running the same strategy at the same time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This looks like a fantastic show. Very good shit


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I just want to say that the fact that both members of a team will need to be eliminated in the battle royal is a very underrated plus; I hate the fact that the WWE does the whole 'one member of a team is eliminated therefore the whole team is gone' thing, always have.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

There is so much to look forward to this week. I'm hoping for all the cage spots. Half way outside the door if there is one, fighting at the top of the cage etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> There is so much to look forward to this week. I'm hoping for all the cage spots. Half way outside the door if there is one, fighting at the top of the cage etc.


Escape is not a way to end the match so there shouldn't be either/any of those. Should just be a brutally physical match where Wardlow is trying to maul Cody, and Cody is trying to win with at least damage as possible to be ready for the 29th.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This is going to be one stacked Dynamite this week. They probably will have the tag title match to open the show, can see Mox vs. Cobb at the start of the second hour, and the cage match as the main event. This should all be able to keep casual viewers plugged into the show from start to finish.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if Cody wins because Wardlow throws him through the cage wall and he lands on the ground like the Roman/Lesner cage match at one of those Saudi shows.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there any realistic chance for one mill plus? Hopefully its at least 0.95, that card deserves it.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is there any realistic chance for one mill plus? Hopefully its at least 0.95, that card deserves it.


If there was ever a week to almost guarantee that number of viewers, this would be that week. We'll see.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *My inking is they're slowly turning Bucks heel out of this angle*


I think this too, along with Kenny. The 3 man Elite as heels with Adam Page being as over as he is, works well. Given Page's popularity, it would kill his momentum to turn him as well.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Really dont want the bucks to win but its so obvious they are

Would like to see Butcher & The Blade win instead


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Well on BTE when Cutler informs Hangman of the battle royal and who are in it he goes around and tells several of the teams the Bucks weaknesses are. So they may not win and that the Bucks will eventually find out down the road like when they found out that Adam Cole poisoned Nick which lead to them kicking Cole out of Bullitt Club and then killing him. That story took several weeks to develop and even included Nick not wrestling for a bit.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Well on BTE when Cutler informs Hangman of the battle royal and who are in it he goes around and tells several of the teams the Bucks weaknesses are. So they may not win and that the Bucks will eventually find out down the road like when they found out that Adam Cole poisoned Nick which lead to them kicking Cole out of Bullitt Club and then killing him. That story took several weeks to develop and even included Nick not wrestling for a bit.


Ah ok, cool


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Really dont want the bucks to win but its so obvious they are
> 
> Would like to see Butcher & The Blade win instead


Woah woah woah!! Don't forget about the Bunny... 

Can never get enough of the Bunny


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Well on BTE when Cutler informs Hangman of the battle royal and who are in it he goes around and tells several of the teams the Bucks weaknesses are. So they may not win and that the Bucks will eventually find out down the road like when they found out that Adam Cole poisoned Nick which lead to them kicking Cole out of Bullitt Club and then killing him. That story took several weeks to develop and even included Nick not wrestling for a bit.


Given Cutler is th videographer and Nick edits it all together wouldn't Nick have seen all that footage already. Or was that the invisible cameraman stuff Cody promised to never have? I'm so tired of the "Forget it kid, it's pro-rasslin" and expected to accept such ridiculous storytelling holes of wrestlers being both aware and unaware of being on a show depending on what the story wants/needs at the moment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given Cutler is th videographer and Nick edits it all together wouldn't Nick have seen all that footage already. Or was that the invisible cameraman stuff Cody promised to never have? I'm so tired of the "Forget it kid, it's pro-rasslin" and expected to accept such ridiculous storytelling holes of wrestlers being both aware and unaware of being on a show depending on what the story wants/needs at the moment.


I think it's pretty unlikely that Cutler will be a major part of this storyline on TV. Probably just some shit for BTE


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MOXL3Y said:


> Woah woah woah!! Don't forget about the Bunny...
> 
> Can never get enough of the Bunny


The Bunny always wins


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Is there any realistic chance for one mill plus? Hopefully its at least 0.95, that card deserves it.


I can't see them hitting 1 mil for another year or two.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Probably the most hyped ive been for a Dynamite since their first show. 

This is a gem of a card.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The best thing they can do in the long run is turn The Bucks heel out of this, IMO.

Compared to Hangman, they've always come across as unlikeable in this situation. Hell I still remember when Kenny got put through a glass coffee table while by Mox last year, instead of asking him if he was OK afterwards, they bitched at him for not being there. They did the same when Hangman was brawling with Hager out of the arena.

I hope this is the direction and this has all been intentional, because if the idea is for Hangman to turn and me to feel bad for the Bucks, that ain't gonna work for me.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given Cutler is th videographer and Nick edits it all together wouldn't Nick have seen all that footage already. Or was that the invisible cameraman stuff Cody promised to never have? I'm so tired of the "Forget it kid, it's pro-rasslin" and expected to accept such ridiculous storytelling holes of wrestlers being both aware and unaware of being on a show depending on what the story wants/needs at the moment.


During the Adam Cole thing when Marty told Nick about it and he was surprised he was like "Don't you edit this stuff? How do you not know?" BTE isn't shown on tv so who cares. You're mad over something dumb, it's just a tv show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> During the Adam Cole thing when Marty told Nick about it and he was surprised he was like "Don't you edit this stuff? How do you not know?" BTE isn't shown on tv so who cares. You're mad over something dumb, it's just a tv show.


Yeah, heaven forbid a tv show make any sense. Once again it's the "Forget it Jake, it's pro-rasslin" excuse rather than demanding better. 

I mean rather than having the invisible camera man, having to pretend Nick doesn't edit the videos and BTE is sometimes AEW/Dynamite canon and other times not, they could just have reporters with leaks and sources asking the other tag teams if it's true that Hangman was telling them about Bucks' weaknesses. Like how in real sports and the like stories leak out of lockerooms and expose issues between teammates. 

Have a kayfabe TMZ type website ran by Chris Van Vliet (or whoever) and have that person asking the tougher questions during the post PPV press availabilities and scrums and the like.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> The best thing they can do in the long run is turn The Bucks heel out of this, IMO.
> 
> Compared to Hangman, they've always come across as unlikeable in this situation. Hell I still remember when Kenny got put through a glass coffee table while by Mox last year, instead of asking him if he was OK afterwards, they bitched at him for not being there. They did the same when Hangman was brawling with Hager out of the arena.
> 
> I hope this is the direction and this has all been intentional, because if the idea is for Hangman to turn and me to feel bad for the Bucks, that ain't gonna work for me.


I agree. Hangman is more of a babyface now than he has ever been. I would not cheer for The Bucks or Kenny Omega over him.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid a tv show make any sense. Once again it's the "Forget it Jake, it's pro-rasslin" excuse rather than demanding better.
> 
> I mean rather than having the invisible camera man, having to pretend Nick doesn't edit the videos and BTE is sometimes AEW/Dynamite canon and other times not, they could just have reporters with leaks and sources asking the other tag teams if it's true that Hangman was telling them about Bucks' weaknesses. Like how in real sports and the like stories leak out of lockerooms and expose issues between teammates.
> 
> Have a kayfabe TMZ type website ran by Chris Van Vliet (or whoever) and have that person asking the tougher questions during the post PPV press availabilities and scrums and the like.


That's actually not a bad idea honestly. 

Either way BTE is not cannon. If you don't watch it you aren't missing anything. They may start a storyline, like Hangman drinking, but it's nothing on there is critical to the story that isn't on the regular show anyways.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This show is stacked

hopefully it gets the attention it deserves off the back of last weeks amazing innings


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just end the cage match as a no contest. 

Wardlow dominates but Cody starts getting some offence in and just as it looks like he's about to win, have MJF get in the ring, lock himself, Wardlow and Cody and just have them beat the fuck out of him as the show goes off the air. 

Wardlow looks dominant. MJF gets heat and Cody gets the sympathy.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the entire show top to bottom.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> Just end the cage match as a no contest.
> 
> Wardlow dominates but Cody starts getting some offence in and just as it looks like he's about to win, have MJF get in the ring, lock himself, Wardlow and Cody and just have them beat the fuck out of him as the show goes off the air.
> 
> Wardlow looks dominant. MJF gets heat and Cody gets the sympathy.


If not deemed "disrespectful" I'd love to see MJF lower himself into the cage from the rafters. Then have BBB come out and run interference from Elite trying to climb the cage to make the save as the show goes off the air. 

Then next week for the go-home have Cody banning himself from the arena to make sure he doesn't break the agreed to stipulation to not put his hands on MJF. Have Cody join the program via satellite to cut a promo - only for MJF and Wardlow to show up at Cody's house to try and egg him to attack MJF.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If not deemed "disrespectful" I'd love to see MJF lower himself into the cage from the rafters. Then have BBB come out and run interference from Elite trying to climb the cage to make the save as the show goes off the air.
> 
> Then next week for the go-home have Cody banning himself from the arena to make sure he doesn't break the agreed to stipulation to not put his hands on MJF. Have Cody join the program via satellite to cut a promo - only for MJF and Wardlow to show up at Cody's house to try and egg him to attack MJF.


Nothing personal, but that scenario is definitely overkill and overbooked. As is the rule around here, "don't be like WWE".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garty said:


> Nothing personal, but that scenario is definitely overkill and overbooked. As is the rule around here, "don't be like WWE".


I always found those "on location" fights fun back in the day whether it be at Tim White's pub, or on the shores of the Detroit River, or a super market, or Pillman's House.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I always found those "on location" fights fun back in the day whether it be at Tim White's pub, or on the shores of the Detroit River, or a super market, or Austin's House.


Only if it's done right. Orton's house invasion by Hunter, yes. Rollins attacking the Funhouse, no.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

OT..

How do u change the flag by your username?
Thanks


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> OT..
> 
> How do u change the flag by your username?
> Thanks


Leave the country


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They haven't left enough time to 'build' a story/opponent for Nyla for Revolution

I think Britt wins here and next weeks Dynamite will be a fatal fourway between Shida/Riho/Statlander/Britt to face the Native Beast for the women's title at the PPV


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> OT..
> 
> How do u change the flag by your username?
> Thanks


VPN, I live in Japan so I have a Japanese flag by mine but when I turn on my VPN on my computer it switches to America.


----------



## COYS1 (Feb 18, 2020)

So fucking hyped. Feeling like there’s gonna be a dynamite diamond ring spot after MJF comes out to distract Cody


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> They haven't left enough time to 'build' a story/opponent for Nyla for Revolution
> 
> I think Britt wins here and next weeks Dynamite will be a fatal fourway between Shida/Riho/Statlander/Britt to face the Native Beast for the women's title at the PPV


Probably just a Riho rematch. Maybe a tables match?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Women's Division needs to do the same thing the Tag Division needs to, give more direction to some of these women. When the Nightmare Collective ended, while it was the right thing to do, that left everyone in the cold and besides Riho and Nyla, everyone else is just wrestling.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230187369636167684
A glimpse of the cage being used tonight.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

There it is. There is no door on it. I am not sure how I feel about the supports.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bloody Warpath said:


> View attachment 82931
> 
> 
> There it is. There is no door on it. I am not sure how I feel about the supports.


I think there's a door in the middle of the side facing the ramp


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think there's a door in the middle of the side facing the ramp


I couldn't tell as it gets fuzzy trying to see through the fence. I had seen someone mention there was no door so I am kind of leaning towards that. It would be a way they could try and keep things a little different? We will have to wait a few hours to find out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cage looks dope hoping for some blood. 

Would also love a Lucha Bros win, though I know I have a better chance of hitting the mega millions


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Cage looks dope hoping for some blood.


I know TNT may not be on board with it, but hopefully this is one of those instances where Tony can convince them to reconsider. It's not only the first cage match in company history, but the final stretch of the biggest blood feud in AEW right now. I think blood is a necessity tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I know TNT may not be on board with it, but hopefully this is one of those instances where Tony can convince them to reconsider. It's not only the first cage match in company history, but the final stretch of the biggest blood feud in AEW right now. I think blood is a necessity tbh.


Them reintroducing blood with the Cody vs Dustin match just reminded me of how much it can help a story. Now hopefully they just do it and ask for forgiveness later. I'm sure they'd be okay given the success they've had.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting it's sort of the hybrid of a few different cages but kind of a new design. We will have to see when it's on TV because it's hard to tell by the photo


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I'm trying not to get too hyped in case it falls flat but I'm fucking excited.?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Leave the country


this 

i’ve been South African, Israeli and now British this year - will try to add Ireland and Russia hopefully if all goes well


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Someone outside the arena posted DDP and Austin Aries entering the arena tonight. I'm not sure if either will actually be on the show or just visiting. I know adding Aries would be surprise given his heat. But could always be a one off if they did use him on tv.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

looks 


Bloody Warpath said:


> View attachment 82931
> 
> 
> There it is. There is no door on it. I am not sure how I feel about the supports.


looks like a mini hitc since there's a gap between the ring and cage


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230267125949960194


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Beware of potential spoilers out on the interwebs right now.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Beware of potential spoilers out on the interwebs right now.


Spoilers for a live show that's not started yet?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

You can only win cage match by pin or submission.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm still hoping that Wardlaw will toss Cody through it as Cody picks up the win. Should be an interesting night as it is a strong card on paper from top to bottom.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RAW getting some nice free advertising during the show tonight lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Spoilers for a live show that's not started yet?


Reports on who is backstage.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> I'm still hoping that Wardlaw will toss Cody through it as Cody picks up the win. Should be an interesting night as it is a strong card on paper from top to bottom.


Escaping the cage doesn't end the match in AEW cage matches nor is it a goal - only pinfall or submissions.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure about the tag title match. Lucha Bros can't take another lose, and they're obviously building towards Bucks/Omega&Hangman. The timing is kinda strange and makes you wonder. Should be intriguing.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to this episode. I have the popcorn and Coke out ready to start watching. What a card.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Last week I asked how you can look at the lineup and get excited. This week I don't need to ask because the card actually looks good. I'm excited. Lets get it on


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great card expecting delivery.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Battle Royals are fun. Still makes no sense that teams like TH2 and BBB are in this if wins and losses matter.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Battle Royals are fun. Still makes no sense that teams like TH2 and BBB are in this *if wins and losses matter.*


People take that shit far, far too literally and seriously.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> People take that shit far, far too literally and seriously.


I take it seriously with AEW because AEW said it would matter. And this is case where it clearly doesn’t.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Those Dork Order jobbers...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> People take that shit far, far too literally and seriously.


To be fair, we were told wins and losses were going to be taken seriously.It's just not necessary, don't you think?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I take it seriously with AEW because AEW said it would matter. And this is case where it clearly doesn’t.


Ridiculous complaint to have in a massive fucking tag battle royal. Wouldn't be much of a battle royal with only the top couple of teams, would it?


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

was that Raven sitting behind Dark Order when SCU went to brawl into the crowd?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Some fun spots, though the Dark Order shit is completely unneeded here.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I genuinely hate that annoying cunt in Private Party with his fucking screaming. Does he think it somehow makes him unique?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Ridiculous complaint to have in a massive fucking tag battle royal. Wouldn't be much of a battle royal with only the top couple of teams, would it?


Then don’t have a Battle Royal with teams that have no right to being #1 contenders. Like I said, battle royals are fun so it doesn’t kill the match for me. But it doesn’t make sense for what they’ve tried to make matter, so I’m going to call them out for it.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that Raven?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Any reason Sammy is out there


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Then don’t have a Battle Royal with teams that have no right to being #1 contenders. Like I said, battle royals are fun so it doesn’t kill the match for me. But it doesn’t make sense for what they’ve tried to make matter, so I’m going to call them out for it.


Honestly, your argument makes absolutely not logical sense and is born out of a far too serious, rigid view of the whole "wins and losses matter" thing.

It's a fucking battle royal. What is the alternative? Don't ever have battle royals because half the people/teams don't have good enough W/L records to be there? Get real.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NVM forgot inner circle


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Starting tp


Boldgerg said:


> Honestly, your argument makes absolutely not logical sense and is born out of a far too serious, rigid view of the whole "wins and losses matter" thing.
> 
> It's a fucking battle royal. What is the alternative? Don't ever have battle royals because half the people/teams don't have good enough W/L records to be there? Get real.


I don’t know why you’re getting that upset over me pointing out the fact this match goes against the idea that wins and losses matter. A point I only bring up because they chose to make a big deal out of it.so if they do that, I’m going to call out how ridiculous it looks that a team who hasn’t won all year is in this match. And again, I’ve stated it doesn’t kill the match for me either. So....get over it.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

DOTL said:


> Was that Raven?


Yup, I'm pretty sure that's him. I hope he's gonna be involved with something


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I sure like the Butcher. He reminds me of steampunk for some reason. Maybe the Victorian era. 

I always love a good battle royal. There have been some clunky moments, but a lot of good spots as well. I like it when the Best Friends hug haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun battle royale


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Sammy is dead


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Young buck won as expected. Didn't have to consult a psychic too see that coming.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One of the dorky Bucks eliminates 3 heels by himself while killing Sammy too LOL gay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It seems the Bucks won't be turning heel. 

That's just too predictable for my liking.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That sucked. Messy, overbooked, the right team won in the wrong way


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“LOLMATTWINS”

But seriously, fun little match. A little clunky at times which all BRs are, but it worked for the most part.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I just missed the Battle Royal. How was it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn I just missed the Battle Royal. How was it?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Gok...Shanna!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DBZ outfit and hot? Damn.....wifey material


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Loving that Cassidy barely shows any energy even after being kicked in the nuts, lel.

Guevara damn-near got murdered in motion from that superkick, though. :O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ive never seen Wardlow or Jeff Cobb in action before, Im pumped for the rest of the night...expecting blood in the cage match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shanna's finally back and, for good measure, she's rocking gear that would make Goku proud.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Let's hope this women's match isn't a stinker. Don't need folks changing the channel. At least we get to hear Britt the heel on commentary. Surprised I consider that a plus.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cancel the womens division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

this match is fuckin retarded let it end


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That cake has a family dammit!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Why does it always have to be a pieface? Why can't it be a cakeface? Not everyone likes cake, I like pie."

Although that line reeks of your typical entitled boomer, J.R. somehow made it work.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Hopefully she doesn't do the double wet Willy again. It just makes her look so childish, and not in an alien baby kind of way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


If Tony was still at Starbucks, that travesty wouldn't have happened under his watch.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I love you, cameraman


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shit womens match going far too long, as usual.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I appreciate the fact that Shanna has Goku inspired Gear.

Solid match I thought. Statlander continues to shine with her size and athleticism.


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great match! Love both Statlander and Shanna. These are the women the division should be built around. Not Riho or Nyla.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't hate it, didn't love it. There was some decent moments. I like Big Bang Theory as a finisher. Division still has a long way to go


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Wasnt a terrible match but I don't think Statlander's gimmick works


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Outside of Nyla and Riho, I dont know who's heel and who's babyface in the womens division


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Wasnt a terrible match but I don't think Statlander's gimmick works


Not crazy about the gimmick, but she is very talented for 24 years old.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

As I’ve said before, the only thing I don’t like about Statlander is her gimmick.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 631258 (Aug 31, 2016)

Major24 said:


> Great match! Love both Statlander and Shanna. These are the women the division should be built around. Not Riho or Nyla.


At least build the Women's Division around a Woman.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Outside of Nyla and Riho, I dont know who's heel and who's babyface in the womens division


Heel: Nyla, Baker, Mel, Bea
Face: Riho, Shanna, Statlander, Swole


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Like that the heels get to disrespect Tony Schiavone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“I break bitches!”
Well okay Nyla.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Wait Nyla's good on the mic wtf


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

First time noticing, but people were right when they said the women's belt is small. Thing looks silly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nyla is right, Swole does have a big head. But if they built Swole more that could've been a fire 3 way standoff


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nyla Rose on the mic.... I dunno.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> We've learned AEW Cage Match rules are pinfall or submission only - no escaping the cage to win garbage.


Always preferred Cage matches when the door was chained shut, and climbing out is the only way to win. You can pin the guy in any match... Beat em to death and then make the slow climb and leave the loser and the feud inside the cage


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

MrThortan said:


> First time noticing, but people were right when they said the women's belt is small. Thing looks silly


Almost like they designed it with only Riho in mind


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Swole called her brother hahaha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought Nyla did well on the mic. It's a step up from the mute Riho was. Again, Nyla's not perfect, but it's easier to tell stories with her than Riho has champion.

Mox time bitches! I hope this match goes better than their G1 match last year.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TAZ is in AEW? When TF did that happen holy shit lol, why is he not a main announcer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think in order to make this work, they should make Swole vs Riho and have Swole win a shocker.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eye Patch and a taped up torso is a step away from being overkill


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know I've seen Cobb in NJPW, ROH, and a bunch of other places and I've never made the comparison.

But damn on Live TV he really does look like Rhino, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big Boss Jon Moxley!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Eye Patch and a taped up torso is a step away from being overkill


1/3 of a Yetay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> TAZ is in AEW? When TF did that happen holy shit lol, why is he not a main announcer


It happened when they were in Philly he did commentary on Dark then officially signed last month


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swole becoming the next champ would be solid, not gonna lie. She hits the trifecta of charisma, appearance and mic work, alongside being a capable in-ring talent, too.

+1 to the crowd for singling along with LE CHAMPION'S theme.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It happened when they were in Philly he did commentary on Dark then officially signed last month


Hell yeah, I hope they put him out there with JR and Tony, have him replace the masked guy


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

What a horrible time to have a commercial. Whoever makes these decisions need to be reigned in. At least most of it was picture in a picture


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hell yeah, I hope they put him out there with JR and Tony, have him replace the masked guy


I'd like him to replace JR honestly. But either way Taz is cool


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff Cobb would be like 6'5" if he had normal length legs.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Heel: Nyla, Baker, Mel, Bea
> Face: Riho, Shanna, Statlander, Swole


Seriously, the women's division has issues, but I thought this much was obvious.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nyla is great on the mic but she needs to be carefully not to yell too load cuz her voice gets deeper.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful way to protect Cobb in a loss I have a feeling he gets inked soon


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, great, it's Dweeby Allin.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They just keep beating the shit out of Moxley!


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Darby got a massive pop.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match was solid, a little better than their G1 match last year.

But finally, somebody comes out to help Mox. Been waiting weeks for that. I don't know how Hager and Dustin will match up in the ring, but their brawls are fun. And Darby just comes and feels like a star.

Effective segment all around. Though I'm not sure what Cobb's future is now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby Allin is over as fuck, the arena is gonna explode the day he wins the world title


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I like the added effect of the bruise on Darby's neck


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never seen Cobb before but man I really love his style.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I really like Darby. Great character and in-ring performer. Hope his feud with Sammy, whom I also like, really starts to pick up steam


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MOTY incoming


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Darby Allin is over as fuck, the arena is gonna explode the day he wins the world title


Puke.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Championship gold looks so good on Hangman Page


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny ain’t over. LOL.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Kenny's music has changed.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Darby is an absolute star.

This should be a great match


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Kenny's music has changed.


No it hasnt'?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait till Omega gets back to NJPW levels, that shit is gonna be epic


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

You know I didn't like the look of the tag belts at first but they really do look amazing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Kenny's music has changed.


So should his titantron, I mean seriously what is that?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucha Brothers need to start getting some wins. The story-line suggest they won't get one tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Kenny's music has changed.


They just started it later in the track


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I think we will see Cody do something from the top of the cage tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MetalKiwi said:


> I think we will see Cody do something from the top of the cage tonight.


Knowing Cody he’ll eat shit on a Moonsault from the top of the cage.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can't wait till Omega gets back to NJPW levels, that shit is gonna be epic


I honestly don't see him getting back at that level. He really diminished his star power with his booking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Too many commercials tonight man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed Mox / Cobb and the beginning of the tag title match because of my sister being too sick to get a new box of tissues, but hopefully the first match wound up being a solid bout.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lucha Brothers are so talented. They can hit a move from so many angles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It happened when they were in Philly he did commentary on Dark then officially signed last month


Cool to hear he's officially on board after his sporadic appearances. I haven't caught up on DARK, but Taz's commentary work hasn't diminished harshly like J.R.'s, so I'm looking forward to hearing him again.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> I really like Darby. Great character and in-ring performer. Hope his feud with Sammy, whom I also like, really starts to pick up steam


Shit bloke though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cool to hear he's officially on board after his sporadic appearances. I haven't caught up on DARK, but Taz's commentary work hasn't diminished harshly like J.R.'s, so I'm looking forward to hearing him again.


Yeah he's hardly as trash as JR is these days. Though he's a lot younger


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy fuck the timing of that knee from Omega


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lucha Bros looked very strong in defeat there


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy shit what a tag match, best tag team match of the year. That was fucking awesome. 

Bucks v Omega/Page at revolution was always heading that way. Should be another great match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nah, that was a double underhook piledriver with extra spice and style, Excalibur. 

Fantastic match, as expected. Still really want Fenix and Penta to nab the belts before anyone else, though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> I honestly don't see him getting back at that level. He really diminished his star power with his booking.


It just takes one great angle. Moxley was trash before AEW. Becky was trash before SSlam 2018.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that was fuckin awesome, loved every minute of that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hangman straight up refused to hi-five fans until he caught one with a beer...and stole said beer instead of hi-fiving the fan in question. Scott Hall would be proud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely great tag match.

They’re putting Kenny through the ringer this month. Back to back title matches, an iron man match against PAC next week, and another title defense at Revolution.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Shit bloke though


Shit bloke, shit look, shit gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I like Kenny. He's really good in the ring when he's not doing dumb spirit fingers but he looks like a slob. Honestly, when he's not showing up with a shitty pink polo making him look like an average joe, he's bright read with messy hair making him look like shit.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Shit bloke though


Meh. I am not going to let one event define him. Everyone has their own standards though. I thought it was more gross than immoral. Some people are into doing gross things to prove they can.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those arena beers have to be too expensive for Hangman to be stealing them lol, they always mark up everything by like $8 lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they got cool cage lowering music


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

1st cage match in AEW. Cody is gonna blade TF out of himself lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's what the people wanted a Brandi figure lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LOL.

Of course Cody’s action figure has a sledge hammer. As if he didn’t get enough HHH comparisons.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Those arena beers have to be too expensive for Hangman to be stealing them lol, they always mark up everything by like $8 lol


I'm sure they get a replacement. Plus the moment has to be worth it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Meh. I am not going to let one event define him. Everyone has their own standards though. I thought it was more gross than immoral. Some people are into doing gross things to prove they can.


That one event doesn't define him. The fact he openly bragged about and acted like it was hilarious is what defines him. Good people don't brag about taking advantage of people for their own entertainment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No escape is dope


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My body is not ready for PAC vs Omega III


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I bet that Hangman has already actually drank more celebration beer than Steve Austin ever did. He like chugged that whole fucking pint LOL


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Bring back the OG rules, thats some type of WWE gimmick.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Those toys are pretty cool. I'll absolutely get a few.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No escape to win? Fuck yeah its already better than WWE cage match bullshit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Short cage match which means it'll be short and brutal.. I approve


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


Haha, Is it true that black folk won't share thr bar of soap with the rest of the family either? Haha jk, but my sis in law said everyone had thier own soap growing up.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Let's goooo oh boy

This match will be something esle. I'm hoping for some 90's style classic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll be very interested to see how Wardlow performs. Wasn’t super crazy on some of the stuff that I YouTubed on him, but this is a whole new world now.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Figures are cool. On a side note, I remember getting the RVD with the grey singlet and neon writing as a kid. My little brother threw it out the bedroom window. I was fucking raging. ?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> That one event doesn't define him. The fact he openly bragged about and acted like it was hilarious is what defines him. Good people don't brag about taking advantage of people for their own entertainment.


However you want to spin it to come to your conclusion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> Haha, Is it true that black folk won't share thr bar of soap with the rest of the family either? Haha jk, but my sis in law said everyone had thier own soap growing up.


Not in my household it wasn't. There was one bar of soap and everybody used a new wash cloth and towel daily though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


I kinda hope they are planted beers


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No escape to win? Fuck yeah its already better than WWE cage match bullshit


This is why so many people have problems with AEW fans. The match hasn't started yet, one of them is green as cow shit and you're claiming it's better than decades of history making cage matches in the WWE? You guys just say things for the sake of it right? Not because you actually believe it?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he's hardly as trash as JR is these days. Though he's a lot younger


I honestly chalk up J.R.'s quality drop to his wife's passing and maybe him viewing today's talents as not being larger than life compared to the likes of Austin, Hogan, Rock, Flair, etc.

While I still appreciate hearing him, I've come to terms with his diminished quality.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Holy fuck the timing of that knee from Omega


Obligatory:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I kinda hope they are planted beers


I don't think so as they haven't really kept the wraps on the other fan plant stuff. But that would be the smart way. Because folk can be assholes and you don't know what they did to the beers. 



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I honestly chalk up J.R.'s quality drop to his wife's passing and maybe him viewing today's talents as not being larger than life compared to the likes of Austin, Hogan, Rock, Flair, etc.
> 
> While I still appreciate hearing him, I've come to terms with his diminished quality.


I don't think its his wife as much as it's just you can only be good for so long. I think King is just as shit these days. Can't expect a 68 year old man like JR to still be great at something like this. I mean.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is going to be amazing !


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> However you want to spin it to come to your conclusion.


No spin needed. Whether someone shows human decency is a pretty easy conclusion to come to with all the information he's given us (Without being asked for it)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprised he wears a singlet


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow's theme is horrendous. Sigh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy COWBOY shit lol


FTFY, fam.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cutting it close on time. Wish they were allowed to go over their slot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I fell like I can never hear entrance music in AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is going to be a sprint


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Gonna be short as fuck this match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hurry the fuck up Cody theres like 10 minutes left in the show lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok now that we properly see the cage and people fighting im it i personally like it. Its different but feel it works.

Also the added square steel on 4 corners and up and down should be its on structured gimmick match. Aka just rip off the ultimate x and use it! Lol

I hate wardlows ring gear but i hate those amature wrestling style tights on anyone. Only 2 people that pulled them off are taz and kurt angle. Everyone else looks like dorks and it entirely takes away fron wardlows character and his look.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

We have color folks


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great show this week


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Late to the party but damn that cage is massive.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't mind the singlet. Wardlow looks like a beast. Hope to see him in the ring more


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The corner pillars will make it easier for folks to climb up coming from the outside as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad there's blood annoyed it's a fucking commercial


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The look isn't everything but Wardlow has it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow's theme is horrendous. Sigh.


His gear is more offensive, to be honest. Singlets can work for hosses like him, but did it have to be one of the most jobberific looking ones in existence?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice we have blood.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Maybe it's me, but I hope they keep the stipulation of you can't win by escaping the steel cage for certain cage matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Funny hearing them shill a chicken wing show lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

"Ten minutes to go, the match just started. We should go to an ad". Advertisements are killing wrestling for me and AEW are the worst with them. They're always at stupid times


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL they're calling it the F10?!!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jet_420 said:


> Maybe it's me, but I hope they keep the stipulation of you can't win by escaping the steel cage for certain cage matches.


At the very least, you should never be able to escape through the door; that was something that ruined the mystique for me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I fell like I can never hear entrance music in AEW


Page, Jericho and Cody's themes always come through crystal clear, but the audio quality does seem spotty on occasion. Hopefully they can refocus their efforts on that in addition to composing better themes.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Weigh-in is a nice change of pace from the usual contract signing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Arn doing a Hennig on MJF.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

First time I've ever seen Wardlow in action and hes not perfect but he can fucking go for a big man


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn he almost broke his neck lol. Big guys aren't supposed to fly...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> LOL they're calling it the F10?!!


As much as I love Brock, Wardlow's version indeed looks twice as impressive as Lesnar's considering Bork (more often than not) can't be fucked with to put in a truly worthwhile effort.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

He’s gonna fly


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone called it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Funny hearing them shill a chicken wing show lol


Hot Ones is a pretty big deal on Youtube. Certain guests get many millions of views, Gordon Ramsey has 25M plus views his episode.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn, WARDLOW is not even close to guys like WALTER and Keith Lee. I thought he can actually wrestle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was meh as hell, but at least there was blood to sell it's a cage.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yep, Cody doing a Moonsault off the top of the cage. You knew it was happening, lol.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

2 words. Holy shit


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Weigh-in is a nice change of pace from the usual contract signing.


Not when there is no weight limit/class.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hot Ones is a pretty big deal on Youtube. Certain guests get many millions of views, Gordon Ramsey has 25M plus views his episode.


I love Hot Ones show is funny. But just as silly as it is for WWE to shill KFC, it's silly seeing them shill for Hot Ones.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Shame that Cody barely made contact with him. Cody took the worst if that moonsault then no sold it


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Could have used another 5-10 minutes of brutality but it was a decent main event I'd say.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

God, what a match!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This show was


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey Wardlow and Jeff Cobb welcome to 50/50


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Angle would be proud of that moonsault. Decent main event and it was nice to finally see Wardlow properly sink his teeth into the competition.



Roxinius said:


> First time I've ever seen Wardlow in action and hes not perfect but he can fucking go for a big man


All I was hoping from him was a believably monstrous presence and he not only pulled that off nicely, but after that very pleasantly surprising senton bomb, I'm definitely keen to see more of Wardlow.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Decent but rushed match. Why the fuck they only gave it 10 minutes I have no idea.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Great show. Surprised TNT allowed some blood. Not really any low points for me.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Another good week for AEW.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Holy shit!!! That ending!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I love Hot Ones show is funny. But just as silly as it is for WWE to shill KFC, it's silly seeing them shill for Hot Ones.


I usually just skip to the Blair's Mega Death with liquid rage wing more times than not. It always gets 'em.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> All I was hoping from him was a believably monstrous presence and he not only pulled that off nicely, but after that very pleasantly surprising senton bomb, I'm definitely keen to see more of Wardlow.


Hes a big man they really need has the presence and is decent in the ring give it a year and a half I could see him holding the world title


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Never seen a camera directly above the ring,that was a cool angle


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great show and a decent cage match. They had to rush it and that hurt the match some, but it was pretty good for TV despite the thousand commercial breaks.

Revolution is building up to be a great show. 

Jericho vs Moxley
Cody vs MJF 
Hangman/Page vs Young Bucks 
Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara
Dustin Rhodes vs Hager

Looks like a great card to me and every match has a good build. I wish PAC had something to do for the show but I guess everyone can't be on every PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Decent but rushed match. Why the fuck they only gave it 10 minutes I have no idea.


I don't think they got timing the match down yet


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Reports on who is backstage.


This person didn't show up tonight (at least not that I could see), so I may as well ask now who it was.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Positives and Negatives, here we go.

This is a messy start. Someone should have got an entrance to look somewhat important. The waiting to catch spot always sucks. Just making this all one giant negative.
Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are great
That stupid fucking scream gets its own negative.
Scooby Doo gets a negative too. Wrestling fans are fucking dorks.
The right team won in the wrong way. Fuck the Young Bucks
Statlanders music doesn't suit her at all.
Shanna is hot
Nope, Nyla sucks. Big Swole is still neither big, nor is she swole.
Good match. Mox is burying people by being so damaged and still winning. PAC and Cobb both couldn't defeat a beaten up Mox.
Lights out again... Very original
#FuckDarbyAllin
Ads are on at weird times during Dynamite
Kenny can be really good when he's not acting over the top and doing spirit fingers before every move. Hair makes him look like a mess though.
If you liked NXT Takeover you'll love watching these little Luchadores kick out of everything
Hangman is great. One of my favourite wrestlers at the moment
An ad before the first cage lowering ever finishes. What the actual fuck? These are moments they need to show
Another ad! Fucking stop with this bullshit.
Did the internet book this match? Went exactly as everyone said. Cody would bleed, moonsault off the cage. Very predictable.
In saying that, it was enjoyable.
Positives: 6/19
Negatives: 13/19

Does anyone else feel when AEW has a big angle to do, they completely neglect the rest of the show? Ads are killing Dynamite but AEW making silly mistakes is still their biggest problem. Nick and Matt could have stayed in the Battle Royale, Darby didn't need to have the lights go out to return and kicking out of finishers didn't add anything to any of the matches. Again I'd say about 1 hour was good, the other hour sucked.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

El Hammerstone said:


> This person didn't show up tonight (at least not that I could see), so I may as well ask now who it was.


Austin Aries. But report from Mike Johnson later came out that he was just visiting with DDP.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Another great show, maybe better than last week. Don’t care what the ratings look like — just keep delivering stuff like this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Fucking amazing show yet again. 2 weeks in a row with pretty much everything firing on all cylinders. 

That tag match was the best Dynamite match to date and probably their best match of the year so far.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Was Sammy legit stiffed on that springboard superkick spot - if not he sold it like a champ and timing was perfect on it. 

Darby Allin's pop was insane. Kid is a home made star. The first? 

Jericho's action figure looks great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I usually just skip to the Blair's Mega Death with liquid rage wing more times than not. It always gets 'em.


Bruh I own a bottle of Da Bomb and idk how folk eat a wing full sauced in it. It's torture


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Austin Aries. But report from Mike Johnson later came out that he was just visiting with DDP.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Austin Aries. But report from Mike Johnson later came out that he was just visiting with DDP.


Hmm I like Austin Aries but he seems to be a guy that wears out his welcome fast wherever he goes LOL


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Sammy legit stiffed on that springboard superkick spot - if not he sold it like a champ and timing was perfect on it.
> 
> Darby Allin's pop was insane. Kid is a home made star. The first?
> 
> Jericho's action figure looks great.


I doubt I'm the first one to say it but, Marko Stunt's is life size.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> As much as I love Brock, Wardlow's version indeed looks twice as impressive as Lesnar's considering Bork (more often than not) can't be fucked with to put in a truly worthwhile effort.


This looks way better than the F5 by Brock


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Sammy legit stiffed on that springboard superkick spot - if not he sold it like a champ and timing was perfect on it.
> 
> Darby Allin's pop was insane. Kid is a home made star. The first?
> 
> Jericho's action figure looks great.


Darby Allin is gonna have as epic a run as prime Jeff Hardy. I can't wait for him to win the World Title in his inevitable underdog storyline down the line. Should be fun.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Damn, WARDLOW is not even close to guys like WALTER and Keith Lee. I thought he can actually wrestle.


I've seen some of his indy shit on YouTube hes pretty good. I think for the sake of this match he was purposely just trying to be with a big man role would do LOL


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fun little cameo misdirection for the eventual Exalted One reveal.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Liked*: Main event delivered and ending was epic.. tag titles match was match of the night.

*Indifferent*: Women's match, Moxley-Cobb just didn't feel as good as I hoped it would be

*Disliked*: Battle Royale just felt sloppy and slow

Overall, great show.. hope the ratings reflect it

8.5/10


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I've seen some of his indy shit on YouTube hes pretty good. I think for the sake of this match he was purposely just trying to be with a big man role would do LOL


I like that Wardlow kept it simple. I hope he sticks to clotheslines, press slams and powerbombs for his future matches too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Hmm I like Austin Aries but he seems to be a guy that wears out his welcome fast wherever he goes LOL


This would be his last chance though. And he could be on a short leash. He has some decent feuds waiting - Aries vs Omega, Aries vs Moxley, Aries vs Hangman, Aries vs Allin, Aries vs PAC, Aries vs Cody etc


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good show for sure. I liked what I saw from Wardlow he has potential. I heard him do promos and he can talk pretty good too.


I think Cody smart not being allowed to go for World Title. If he was champion and giving himself these big spotlight moments. Well fans would turn on him quick. 


I gotta hand it to the guy tho. It's one thing to book yourself to look like a star. But to actually pull it off is another thing. Cody doing moonsult off the cage will now be shown in AEW footage for years to come.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> This looks way better than the F5 by Brock


I think it doesn't look like an F5. It more resembles the spinning helicopter move that Sid Vicious used to do when he was part of the Skyscrapers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Big fan of Wardlow. I think his loss should have been dirty. But the match delivered.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> I think it doesn't look like an F5. It more resembles the spinning helicopter move that Sid Vicious used to do when he was part of the Skyscrapers.


Cesaro does a move like this too but I forget what he calls it.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

How refreshing is it to see a big guy booked like a monster? I like the fact that he only has a few moves. F10 looks good as well.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Cesaro does a move like this too but I forget what he calls it.


Yes. It's really a cool move!


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230328541247467520


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not when there is no weight limit/class.


It's a reason to have an intense stare down followed by some fuckery. I'm all for it. It will increase hype for the match.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

I think the length of the match probably had to do with blood. Cody wanted blood and TNT may have said no color until the last 15 minutes of the show (just like the 10 lashes segment). Shorten the match to those last 15 minutes so he can bleed basically the whole match. Limiting the length of the match also just gives the audience a glimpse of Wardlow’s skill set and leaves them wanting to see more. Having Wardlow kick out after being hit with a gimmick and Cody’s finish protects him despite the loss. I would like to see a longer cage match, especially for the first one, but I think it served it’s purpose if those were the limits given by TNT for blood/violence.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really enjoyed this week's show: 

- The Tag Team Battle Royal was a free for all and a fun one, with many of the talents getting their moments to shine. Butcher/Luchasauras having their hoss fight, Orange Cassidy's big save, the dog pile spot blowing up in Jack Evans' face, and the antics with The Dark Order all made it an enjoyable watch. The Bucks winning was not surprising, but the ride to get there was fun. 

- The Women's stuff was...okay. It was just sort of there, and didn't leave too much of an impression, but it wasn't painful. Nyla's promo was pretty good. 

- Moxley Vs. Cobb was a solid showcase for both guys, but the real story was the post match as we see Dustin get involved and the return of Darby Allin, as well as a brief brawl between Jericho and Moxley before Jericho bailed. All good and exciting stuff.

- The Tag Title match disregarding the rules for tag team wrestling bothered me a bit, but the match itself got so wild and exciting that I did get sucked into it, so points for that. All four men did incredible things in there, though there is a part of me that still wants to see Pentagon and Fenix go solo, like they were in LU. Hangman/Omega's Buckshot/V-Trigger combo is quickly becoming my favorite tag team finisher around. Bucks Vs. Omega/Hangman at the PPV will be interesting. I almost feel like they can't turn Hangman heel at this point as he's so over and has become one of the best acts on the show. 

- The Cage match was good old school fun. The big guy Wardlow threw Cody around like a rag doll and busted him open, and MJF's antics outside the cage with Arn and Brandi added some flavor to it as well (I admittedly jumped for joy for Arn slammed the door in his head). Cody got to play the plucky underdog, fought back and did a CRAZY big spot at the end to seal the deal and win it. I was thoroughly entertained by it and my God, Cody continues to be one crazy MFer with the stuff he does.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

i feel like it wont be Hangman turning but the Elite turning on him at Revolution with the bucks taking the titles


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


I’m white, an avid drinker and within close-ish proximity of Page’s birth place: that shit gross. Lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

On the Buckshot/VTrigger combo finisher - if the opponent moves out of the way at the last second who gets the worst of it Omega or Hangman? Could both be reasonably kayoed? Kayfabe-wise the momentum of Hangman coming in while Omega is moving towards him could still lay out Omega while Omega's knee could clip Page on the chin turning his lights out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m white, an avid drinker and within close-ish proximity of Page’s birth place: that shit gross. Lol


Fair enough bruh lol. Shits a great crowd moment, but all I can think about is all the backwash and how warm it probably is [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On the Buckshot/VTrigger combo finisher - if the opponent moves out of the way at the last second who gets the worst of it Omega or Hangman? Could both be reasonably kayoed? Kayfabe-wise the momentum of Hangman coming in while Omega is moving towards him could still lay out Omega while Omega's knee could clip Page on the chin turning his lights out.


Both should be KO'd and if it was an anime there'd be an explosion for the collision lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fair enough bruh lol. Shits a great crowd moment, but all I can think about is all the backwash and how warm it probably is [emoji23][emoji23]


And with plenty of neckbeard hairs floating around in there most likely.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Until they stop with this Nyla garbage AEW has officially lost me as a fan. Wish Mox would leave and return to the WWE


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Until they stop with this Nyla garbage AEW has officially lost me as a fan. Wish Mox would leave and return to the WWE


Fuck that. WWE treated him like shit.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I liked last week better, but overall it was a solid show and I thought the tag match was one of if not the best match they've had on Dynamite. 

The cage match was OK. Given they've hyped this match for 2 months now I was expecting it to be a little longer, man I wish TNT gave them the freedom to go longer if they needed it. That said the ending spot was pretty crazy, though I wish Wardlow had won and looked like the unstoppable beast. Like an AEW Lesnar in a way. 

Women's match was decent enough. Statlander is great and is only going to get better. Britt should've came in the ring and attacked Shanna after the match and knock her teeth out like Yuka, instead of just staying on commentary, they built a feud on twitter so missed opportunity there I feel. No idea what the match is for the women's title at Revolution, they hinted at a triple threat between Nyla, Statlander and Zwole. 

Mox/Cobb was decent enough. 

Battle Royal was a fun opening match, though it was obvious the Bucks were winning. 

So yeah decent show. I just wish we had more backstage segments and vignettes. 

Revolution is shaping up very nicely though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cody very emotional here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230344011849904130


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> Until they stop with this Nyla garbage AEW has officially lost me as a fan. Wish Mox would leave and return to the WWE


Eric bischoff wrote a book called Controversy Creates Cash, I can see aew going in the direction cornette told them to go with nyla rose.which again may be the only way ,nyla is going to get over she is nothing then a heel.why not use the fact that she is a transgender,and holding the women title.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Idk if it's because I'm black, but Page drinking after people is so nasty and trashy to me lol. Obviously it's a great crowd moment. But man that's some real white boy shit lol


I hoped those people were plants. Anyone of those people could also just drop a loogie in there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> I hoped those people were plants. Anyone of those people could also just drop a loogie in there.


It's such a great character spot. But I guess the lame overthinking adult in me just can't help but think of the possible loogies, backwash, and other bull shit folk may put in the beer


----------



## wattyaknow (Oct 2, 2017)

The more I think about it the more I think Kenny is going to be the one who does the heel turn. He's currently not that over as a face to the crowd but Hangman is.
You turn Kenny & that just raises Hangman's face run while actually starting to get Kenny off the ground with the fans.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's such a great character spot. But I guess the lame overthinking adult in me just can't help but think of the possible loogies, backwash, and other bull shit folk may put in the beer


If that means I gotta be lame then I guess I gotta be lame. lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> It's such a great character spot. But I guess the lame overthinking adult in me just can't help but think of the possible loogies, backwash, and other bull shit folk may put in the beer


I have no idea if they’re plants or not, but I do know that a few years ago at a TNA show, James Storm yanked a full beer out of my hand and drank the whole damn thing. I wasn’t happy considering they were $9 beers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I have no idea if they’re plants or not, but I do know that a few years ago at a TNA show, James Storm yanked a full beer out of my hand and drank the whole damn thing. I wasn’t happy considering they were $9 beers.


Aw that sucks. Idk how to big that up


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

In spite of losing Wardlow came off as an unstoppable beast I see plenty of potential in him just keep him out of the WWE.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Fuck that. WWE treated him like shit.


Longest running US champion in years
MitB winner
WWE Champion
PPV main events, poor guy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i need to point out, when Hangman takes a beer, most of it just kins spills out on the sides as he ‘drinks’

my point? I don’t think he swallows that shit 

good show tonight. Kris is going to be a star

Darby Allin is a star - got cheered over Mox


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Best match of the night was a random tag title match. Even with all the finisher kickouts it was very enjoyable. Nyle really sounds like a man, that is not good. Battle royal was fun but having the last Buck get both PnP out...I always knew they would be the first Elite to hold the title. Hopefully not...Cobb losing via roll-up, Wardlow losing against Captain Americody. Damn his ego actually killed the match, showing the spot "where he got busted" where you wonder how someone can bust his forehead with his arm?! 

I was actually looking forward, as everyone was hyping this show up as being THE BEST on paper, but hey, I guess thats how it goes, good on paper bad on TV. And having every 2nd show being PPV worthy actualy takes fun away from the actual PPVs and really shows weakness, when they do a "normal TV show".

And where was PAC? Did I missed that?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Loved Mox/Cobb. Cobb looked like million bucks, what an impressive talent, why tf ROH didn't make him the world champion? AEW needs more guys like him, hopefully they're able to lock him down.
Awesome pop for Darby, a star in the making. AEW have something really special in their hands w/ guys like Hangman, Darby, MJF and Sammy.
Great tag team match, wasn't the biggest fan of their first match, but this one clicked for me. 

Good show! even the women's match was solid. Next week we get PAC/Omega. SUATMM.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

reyfan said:


> Longest running US champion in years
> MitB winner
> WWE Champion
> PPV main events, poor guy



Barely defended the gold, made to look terrible
lol
lol thanks Roman for being suspended
Such an accomplishment when he’s by far the most talented guy they had


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

It's amazing how much smaller wrestlers have gotten over the years. Wardlow is their "big man" and he is only 6'2'' 240. He is two inches shorter and 15 pounds lighter than Triple H.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Omega getting battered on the apron was fantastic stuff.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> It's amazing how much smaller wrestlers have gotten over the years.


And much much better.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> And much much better.


In terms of athleticism of course. But they can't tell a good story so it kind of evens out


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> In terms of athleticism of course. But they can't tell a good story so it kind of evens out


I would disagree with that, there is plenty of story telling these days and its done excellently. I will leave it at that though because I dont want to get into a "Scott Steiner getting a lap dance from Stacey Keibler is better storytelling than the vanilla midget indy trash Okada v Omega" arguement.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Very good show, not perfect like last week, but very, very good.

- Missed the opening to the battle royal as the wife was finishing a show on Netflix, and I just didn’t have the heart to leave her side, despite my son going crazy the last 8 mins before Dynamite literally screaming every minute. “7 mins left!!!” Then “6 mins left!!!” So on and so forth.

The battle royal was classic battle royal fun. It wasn’t a shit show like the Dynamite Diamond Battle Royal was a few months ago. This one really kept things together more than the last. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus were the stars of the match for me, despite not being one of the final teams. They just looked great.

The finish was predictable but good.

- Meh women’s match. Not terrible, not great. Somewhere in between. Statlander can really kill a fucking show and matches momentum with her stupid alien bullshit. I don’t want to see her doing some ET finger pointing shit or these random cartwheels. It makes the entire thing feel like indie geek-loving bullshit. Grow the fuck up and take your craft serious on this stage or go back to BAR or wherever the hell you started.

- Nyla was good on the mic, but she needs to watch the screaming. The voice becomes apparent when she done it, unless she did it for effect which I could see as well. Bring some real life heat to the kayfabe world.

- Mox and Cobb was decent enough. They told a decent enough story. Was about what I expected from a Moxley match when not facing a supreme worker.

- Post match shenanigans were off the charts fun. Dustin in for the save, numbers game runs IC favor, then Darby with the pop. I hate when AEW uses the lights out entrance (they overdo it), but in this instance and for this character, it really works. Darby played the skateboard to perfection forcing Jericho to punch it, Hager kneeing it, etc. He and Sammy will be show-stealing greatness. These two have great chemistry.

- MOTN goes to Omega/Page and Lucha Bros. These guys just all really know how to work and entertain. I legit thought the Lucha Bros were going to win as I was fully expecting a call back to the last time they lost, only I was half expecting Omega to kick the lariat attempt away and deliver a V-Trigger, which would have obviously been an audible for the Lucha Bros to face Bucks. Just figured they’d got cold feet.

So, I legit jumped out of my seat and was bouncing in the floor with my son when Omega kicked out 2.999999 seconds. The right team got the W, and now we get Bucks and Page/Omega, which should be loads of fun.

- Post match: I keep harping on this, but it still feels like Omega’s larger story is being written within the confines of Page’s story. Last week it was Omega who broke up the dragon sleeper, and this week again it was Kenny coming alive after kicking out of what should have been a sure pinfall. Snapdragons and V-Triggers. Page gets the hot tag, but it is usually Kenny with the come from behind victories. These are all story-telling tools.

Back to my post-match story: yes, it is Page going rogue and developing a seeming drinking problem, but the real morality of the story is in Kenny’s character. He was literally being pulled in two different directions tonight by the Bucks and Page after last week having to shut up the 3 petulant children’s arguing ways.

This is all a part in the larger story that will be his title chase.

- Wardlow and Cody played this cage beautifully. I still don’t like Cody going over Wardlow, but that was a lot of fun. Wardlow played the role of big man to a T, save for a random swanton bomb which I didn’t like seeing.

I was legit worried when Cody began climbing to the top, because I knew what he had in mind, just feared for his execution as someone who is a little above average in terms of athletic ability in ring. Dangerous spot, and him no selling it really sucked, but it is what it is. Modern wrestling for you.

Props to The American Nightmare in this one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

im watching now

and BRUH, how Sammy Guevara was folded backwards with that super kick, JESUS
Moxley is gonna look like a mummy by the end of the year.
Darby Allin is OVER.
Page/Omega/Bucks storyline is gripping. Can't wait for Revolution for this match. It's gonna boil over to something fantastic.
Cody loves opening up. Steel cage match was fantastic.


AEW continue to put on storyline-focused Dynamites with aims of pushing them forward. I felt very nostalgic while watching this - mid afternoon show with the crappy weather outside - reminds me of watching WWF/WCW when I was a kid.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Funny hearing them shill a chicken wing show lol


They were promoting the show after Dynamite on behalf of TNT. Pretty standard. WCW did it. WWE do it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Barely defended the gold, made to look terrible
> lol
> lol thanks Roman for being suspended
> Such an accomplishment when he’s by far the most talented guy they had


I never bought into only was WWE champion due to Reigns suspension. Only because Rollins already beat Reigns clean to win the title. They could have done Ambrose(putting up the briefcase),vs Rollins vs Reigns at ppv.


Without making Ambrose WWE champion. Plus they pushed him strong W/L wise as champion. He never was pinned and beat AJ, Miz and even Rollins in one on one title match going into the ppv. Then got the pin over Reigns at the ppv. So all that tells me they had plans for him to win title at some point.


Then decided to go all in on him doing it then. He wasn't like some money in the bank winners. Who got the title and weren't pushed as champion. Like say Ziggler, Swagger or Miz(CM Punk first title run as well) who would lose non title matches or get beat a lot in tag matches etc.


That said I agree with everything else. He was better then a lot of guys on the roster and should have been pushed as a top top guy. For me it sounds like it was more political issues as reason they didnt. They didn't think Ambrose would do well with media etc. Since he's little socially awkward and always doesn't do well when pressed with questions he doesn't want to answer. Like we saw on Stone Cold Podcast. Other wise based off talent alone I think he would have been one of their top guys.


After watching Dean Ambrose stuff on YouTube from 14-17. I realize how much better his character is now. His Dean Ambrose character wasn't really a tough guy. He played under dog character who was too crazy or whatever to realize he was under dog character.


In matches though he was always beat up or beat on. Then would make a comebacks etc. Considering he's been selling his inner circle injuries the past month. It reminds me of those average average WWE matches he would have. Thats why I don't think his matches have been as good in AEW the past few weeks. Hopefully he's "healthy" finally for the ppv.


Just looking at him with his shaggy hair and how thin he was at sometimes. He just looks like even more of a star now. Yes I know his final 8 months or so in WWE he had the same look as he does now. But that was also wasted with throwing him in Shield Reunion vs Braun, Drew, Ziggler and then the awful heel turn and feud with Rollins. Then we all found out he was leaving and his final 3 months he mostly put people over and did another Shield reunion.


Now that he has the look and character fully behind him. He's better now then he ever was in the WWE. Right now there's no doubt in my mind that he should beat Jericho and be the next champion.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> im watching now
> 
> and BRUH, how Sammy Guevara was folded backwards with that super kick


I would have thought Sammy died if he had not came back out later in the show


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Very good show, not perfect like last week, but very, very good.
> 
> - Missed the opening to the battle royal as the wife was finishing a show on Netflix, and I just didn’t have the heart to leave her side, despite my son going crazy the last 8 mins before Dynamite literally screaming every minute. “7 mins left!!!” Then “6 mins left!!!” So on and so forth.
> 
> ...


So, apparently Jim Ross said that the company should use all the things being said about Nyla Rose to shove it back in the viewers’ face, and they could make Nyla a massive fucking heel.

Which makes me wonder if she really was making sure to let the deep voice poke out there.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

LongPig666 said:


> I would disagree with that, there is plenty of story telling these days and its done excellently. I will leave it at that though because I dont want to get into a "Scott Steiner getting a lap dance from Stacey Keibler is better storytelling than the vanilla midget indy trash Okada v Omega" arguement.


Well personally, I tend to lean more towards your side of this argument. I feel like we have had better matches in the modern age then we did back then. I do have my frustrations with psychology nowadays but yes the wrestling is better now than before. I just find it funny to think how Wardlow really isn't that big a guy comparatively.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

The cage match lived up to the hype and just makes you wonder why Wardlaw has not wrestled at all yet. The swanton was very nice. And man did that cage look high, as high as the Hell in a Cell cage, which makes the Cody moonsault even more impressive.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I thought this was their best episode to date, it was wwe non big4 PPV like quality


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> They were promoting the show after Dynamite on behalf of TNT. Pretty standard. WCW did it. WWE do it.


I know why they did it, nonetheless hearing it mid cage match is just funny.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> It's amazing how much smaller wrestlers have gotten over the years. Wardlow is their "big man" and he is only 6'2'' 240. He is two inches shorter and 15 pounds lighter than Triple H.


wrestling has changed to a multi-high-impact sport

the honest truth is the big lads and the juiced lads get too many injuries from the mass they carry

it is becoming a ‘medium-sizes’ athlete game


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling has changed to a multi-high-impact sport
> 
> the honest truth is the big lads and the juiced lads get too many injuries from the mass they carry
> 
> it is becoming a ‘medium-sizes’ athlete game


Nah it's just ain't much recruiting going on. Back in the day half the big names got discovered in bars as bouncers or at the gym. Nowadays it doesn't seem like wrestlers are recruiting folk to wrestle.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Williampelican said:


> I can see some people don't like Hangman's drinking and I have a name for you all , Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> Personally I though Dynamite was pretty good last night.


Stone Cold Steve Austin was one of the biggest stars of all-time, who was super charismatic, and extremely talented on the mic, who also happened to drink a lot of beer.

What does that have to do with Page, and his limited skill set?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling has changed to a multi-high-impact sport
> 
> the honest truth is the big lads and the juiced lads get too many injuries from the mass they carry
> 
> it is becoming a ‘medium-sizes’ athlete game


People also seem to forget that pro-wrestling has moved away from steroids. We are not getting the same big guys anymore and if you want that, go watch bodybuilding competitions.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

reyfan said:


> Longest running US champion in years
> MitB winner
> WWE Champion
> PPV main events, poor guy


*Alberto Del Rio*
4x World Champ
2x US Champ
MITB
Royal Rumble
Main Events

*Jack Swagger*
ECW Champion
2x World Champ
MITB
Main Events

*Jinder Mahal*
WWE Champ
US Champ
Main Events

Get the fuck out of here dude. Then when you compare him to people who actually matter his accolades pale in comparison. Go check his two less talented Shield-mates accomplishments.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> It's amazing how much smaller wrestlers have gotten over the years. Wardlow is their "big man" and he is only 6'2'' 240. He is two inches shorter and 15 pounds lighter than Triple H.


I dunno. His dimensions are similar to John Cena and John Cena was always portrayed as a powerful wrestler.

One thing about Triple H is that he debuted as a skinny guy and didn't get jacked until many years into his run. By that time, he had already established himself as a guy that had to outsmart his opponents to win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nah it's just ain't much recruiting going on. Back in the day half the big names got discovered in bars as bouncers or at the gym. Nowadays it doesn't seem like wrestlers are recruiting folk to wrestle.


I think there is an extra layer

it is like comics - it is so niche, the fans of yesterday are the creators of today

it is a ‘nerd‘ sport to a degree, so nerds will be the ones interested and will fill out the ranks in the future

i guess this is why Nightmare Factory will start scouting wrestlers from school

who knows - but the time pf the ‘big man’ who hardly moves is over. Personally I prefer this era


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think there is an extra layer
> 
> it is like comics - it is so niche, the fans of yesterday are the creators of today
> 
> ...


It's definitely over. 

I don't know if I prefer this era. I feel like most matches in general are forgettable for me. As far as memorable matches go, I remember far more matches from my childhood or teenage years than I do matches from this era. Though I'm totally willing to chalk that up to nostalgia and having more friends that watched it at the time. Qqa..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's definitely over.
> 
> I don't know if I prefer this era. I feel like most matches in general are forgettable for me. As far as memorable matches go, I remember far more matches from my childhood or teenage years than I do matches from this era. Though I'm totally willing to chalk that up to nostalgia and having more friends that watched it at the time. Qqa..


yeah, nostalgia is a hell of a drug.

i remember when i used to run a mobile entertainment business - we would license all the latest music and games - millions in license fees

what was always the best sellers? Old 80s music, pacman and street fighter - nostalgia ( one time, Vanilla Ice outsold the new Britney Speara by 700% - we bought britney for 2mil, ice ice baby for 100k  )

there’ll be some kid in 15 years complaining why the latest popular guy is nowhere near as good as Darby  - the wheel keeps turning


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think there is an extra layer
> 
> it is like comics - it is so niche, the fans of yesterday are the creators of today
> 
> ...


One thing to keep in mind is that Cody himself is a decorated amateur wrestler, so he may be biased towards amateur wrestlers or possibly he just wants to attend some tournaments and is using "recruiting" as a good excuse LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, nostalgia is a hell of a drug.
> 
> i remember when i used to run a mobile entertainment business - we would license all the latest music and games - millions in license fees
> 
> ...


It really is, except for videogames for me. I'm a graphics wore, I can't stand playing shit from the N64 or Playstation era lol. 

I think my favorite match of this era is Pentagon vs Vampiro or Goldberg vs Lesnar at Mania.

Vanilla Ice outselling Brittany Spears is so random lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It really is, except for videogames for me. I'm a graphics wore, I can't stand playing shit from the N64 or Playstation era lol.
> 
> I think my favorite match of this era is Pentagon vs Vampiro or Goldberg vs Lesnar at Mania.
> 
> Vanilla Ice outselling Brittany Spears is so random lol


video games I am half n half.

i get nostalgic for old games.... until i play them again 

the one caveat being old quest games like Maniac Mansion, Space Quest, Day of the tentacle - those will always be grand.

i have a soft spot for Mass Effect 2 as well - i’ve bought that game on so many systems

but the new games.... man, they are the best. Of the current gen ‘Last of Us’ is my fav


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> video games I am half n half.
> 
> i get nostalgic for old games.... until i play them again
> 
> ...


I can do a Mario Kart/Party and Pokemon as far as old school that's about it though. 

Nowadays if it's not sports I'm big on games with a morality system or creative ways to be an asshole. The lastest Hitman games and Watchdogs 2 might of been some of the most fun I've had with games. They just give you so many ways to kill shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I can do a Mario Kart/Party and Pokemon as far as old school that's about it though.
> 
> Nowadays if it's not sports I'm big on games with a morality system or creative ways to be an asshole. The lastest Hitman games and Watchdogs 2 might of been some of the most fun I've had with games. They just give you so many ways to kill shit.


Watchdogs 2 would've been better if the driving physics weren't trash.

Only games to look forward to this year are Cyberpunk and LoU2


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Last night's episode completely ruled. No matches were incredible (although they were super fun) but as two hours of pro wrestling to build to a ppv, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

You have not played a computer game until you’ve played Zork on a Commodore 64.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Watchdogs 2 would've been better if the driving physics weren't trash.
> 
> Only games to look forward to this year are Cyberpunk and LoU2


Yeah the driving physics aren't great at all. It's just a Ubisoft thing for whatever reason

Cyberpunk does look amazing. Haven't played LoU1 no PS4


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I can't seem to watch this from the usual place I'd watch it.

Damn.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> And much much better.


Less charismatic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230515153436913670

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Next weeks show is light on announced matches outside PAC/Omega Ironman which admittedly sells the whole show. BBB vs Best Friends announced as well but that has no draw to it. Blade really needs to lose the gimp mask. Andy Williams is bigger than I realized when he went nose to nose with Luchasaurus. I predict this match was made mostly for the Orange Cassidy and Bunny interaction - this week it was a low blow, next week I suspect it will happen again, but this time Orange no-sells it and then reveals he wore a protective athletic cup. 

I hope we DON'T see a Allin/Dustin vs Guevara/Hager tag match before their respective singles matches on the PPV. That is so lazy and "wwe". Allin vs Hager wouldn't be terrible as a singles match - show off Hager a bit, have him chuck around Darby. Sammy would of course corner Hager, which would cause Dustin to come out midmatch even the odds. This would still involve all the parties while keeping the PPV combatants apart.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Next weeks show is light on announced matches outside PAC/Omega Ironman which admittedly sells the whole show. BBB vs Best Friends announced as well but that has no draw to it. Blade really needs to lose the gimp mask. Andy Williams is bigger than I realized when he went nose to nose with Luchasaurus. I predict this match was made mostly for the Orange Cassidy and Bunny interaction - this week it was a low blow, next week I suspect it will happen again, but this time Orange no-sells it and then reveals he wore a protective athletic cup.
> 
> I hope we DON'T see a Allin/Dustin vs Guevara/Hager tag match before their respective singles matches on the PPV. That is so lazy and "wwe". Allin vs Hager wouldn't be terrible as a singles match - show off Hager a bit, have him chuck around Darby. Sammy would of course corner Hager, which would cause Dustin to come out midmatch even the odds. This would still involve all the parties while keeping the PPV combatants apart.


We NEED Cody and MJF in the ring on next week's show having a fiery exchange of words, it's one thing this feud has been missing, and what better time than the go home show?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> We NEED Cody and MJF in the ring on next week's show having a fiery exchange of words, it's one thing this feud has been missing, and what better time than the go home show?


Definitely agree. MJF needs to be trying to get Cody to hit him to void the match as the last of his stipulation to save him. Have MJF send Wardlow to the back so it's just Cody and MJF in the ring face to face. Really have MJF go in hard and just have Cody stand there stoically before snatching the mic from MJF's hand and saying "See you in Chicago" and walk out as MJF looks on concerned in the background.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Next weeks show is light on announced matches outside PAC/Omega Ironman which admittedly sells the whole show. BBB vs Best Friends announced as well but that has no draw to it. Blade really needs to lose the gimp mask. Andy Williams is bigger than I realized when he went nose to nose with Luchasaurus. I predict this match was made mostly for the Orange Cassidy and Bunny interaction - this week it was a low blow, next week I suspect it will happen again, but this time Orange no-sells it and then reveals he wore a protective athletic cup.
> 
> I hope we DON'T see a Allin/Dustin vs Guevara/Hager tag match before their respective singles matches on the PPV. That is so lazy and "wwe". Allin vs Hager wouldn't be terrible as a singles match - show off Hager a bit, have him chuck around Darby. Sammy would of course corner Hager, which would cause Dustin to come out midmatch even the odds. This would still involve all the parties while keeping the PPV combatants apart.


I believe they have advertised Revolution as Hager's debut. So, I don't think he will wrestle before that.

Maybe Darby and Mox vs Santana and Ortiz?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Hes a big man they really need has the presence and is decent in the ring give it a year and a half I could see him holding the world title


His ring gear is trash, but yeah, I'm definitely on board the Wardlow train after that match with Rhodes. Really wish AEW would get the ball rolling with a mid-card title so he can sink his teeth into it (same goes for Luchasaurus) and then further build up en route to the world title.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Barely defended the gold, made to look terrible
> lol
> lol thanks Roman for being suspended
> Such an accomplishment when he’s by far the most talented guy they had


WWE

Goofy
AEW

Still pretty goofy sometimes


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling has changed to a multi-high-impact sport
> 
> the honest truth is the big lads and the juiced lads get too many injuries from the mass they carry
> 
> it is becoming a ‘medium-sizes’ athlete game


I would say it's even moved to become a small-sized athletes game. The big guys are few and far between, the medium guys are my size ffs and a massive chunk of them are cruiserweights


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox in AEW/NJPW is just the right amount of goofy where in WWE that was basically 90% of his character.

Mox has a great goofy charm. That should never go away no matter where he is. It's just since leaving WWE, he's been able to show more range. He can be goofy, he can be funny, but at the same time he can flip the switch on a dime to be a little more serious if he needs to be. He can be vicious and crazy when he has to be. It's that balance that makes Mox the star that he is.

In WWE....I mean you saw it. He was either dressing up as a bear or beating up a mannequin. They made him look like an idiot. A loveable idiot, but still an idiot. In AEW/NJPW he still has some of that charm but again, there is a better balance.

Switching topics, it kind of amazes me how little hype there was for Kenny vs. PAC next week. No PAC promo or attack or anything to hype it up. They managed to hold off on doing this rematch for 3 months and at the same time did absolutely nothing to advance the feud besides Kenny ignoring PAC for 2 months. I mean I'm excited for the match match next week, but only for the guys involved and nothing else really.

Kenny is honestly been set up this month to have his best stretch since leaving NJPW. By the time the month is over he will have had 3 title defenses against SCU, the Lucha Bros, and the Young Bucks plus this match with PAC. I hope that is a story they tell at Revolution. Just how beaten up Kenny is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gee: I wonder whose call that was to not advertise what is likely to be AEW’s best TV match to date?

It’s amazing how many burials can occur with a sledgehammer.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Fuck that. WWE treated him like shit.


True...but the Nyla Rose crap has really turned me off on the product


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> True...but the Nyla Rose crap has really turned me off on the product


I’m curious why. AEW had a dead women’s division and now has a monster heel that everyone wants to see lose.

What are you so mad about?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

another absolutely amazing Dynamite! I'm blown away that the company is only half a year old pretty much and yet they've created so many must-watch wrestlers out of nothing. They did it. They have a roster. 

Yeah, I don't know where PAC fits into all this. I feel almost as if they didn't think this Hangman stuff would take off like this? Admitedly, I haven't really missed Pac. I don't think this thing with Omega has been great.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

My God, what a show. And this wasn't even a ppv. Damn.

AEW is kicking ass.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Great show and the story telling us excellent. Miles better than wwe. Seems like proper wrestling fans at these shows not bored parents looking to the their kids somewhere.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Great writ


bdon said:


> Very good show, not perfect like last week, but very, very good.
> 
> - Missed the opening to the battle royal as the wife was finishing a show on Netflix, and I just didn’t have the heart to leave her side, despite my son going crazy the last 8 mins before Dynamite literally screaming every minute. “7 mins left!!!” Then “6 mins left!!!” So on and so forth.
> 
> ...


 Great write up, pretty much how I felt about it. 

Stratlander has fans, and when she is actually wrestling she seems to be decent to me but that weird alien stuff (if that’s what the cartwheels were in particular) has me close to turning it off, it also makes her opponent look ridiculous standing there and watching it.

In your Omega storyline, who do you see turning heel?

My stream died before The end, need to rewatch the cage match when I get time.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> My God, what a show. And this wasn't even a ppv. Damn.
> 
> AEW is kicking ass.


You’re not allowed to have “PPV quality” shows on regular TV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My_Melody said:


> Great writ
> 
> Great write up, pretty much how I felt about it.
> 
> ...


I honestly don’t believe anyone has to turn heel in this instance. It should be a lot of shades of grey. The Bucks can, and should, use heel tactics in the match to show their tag team experience: cutting off half the ring, quick tags to keep the fresh man in the ring, etc.

As for the larger story in Kenny’s Arc, I don’t believe he or Page have to turn heel. Though, I do think he is more likely to pull some underhanded shit to get his way. Hell, he was going around on BTE telling the other tag teams what the Bucks’ weaknesses were.

Kenny just needs to go it alone once this is all over, telling the story of him focusing on the title above all else.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

reyfan said:


> Longest running US champion in years
> MitB winner
> WWE Champion
> PPV main events, poor guy


He was WWE Champ for all of like 3 weeks... And what US title run? When he was in the Shield and didnt defend the belt once?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My_Melody said:


> Great writ
> 
> Great write up, pretty much how I felt about it.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was just thinking about this over breakfast:

What I see happening is Page and Kenny are going to lose to the Bucks, but it is going to be KENNY delivering a V-Trigger to Page on accident. Page won’t take to it kindly, and he’s going to play the role of tweener to Omega’s face.

Kenny has done nothing wrong in this entire Bucks/Page drama. He’s tried to keep the guys together and on the same page. When the Bucks have stuck their nose in too much, he’s lined them out as well.

Kenny has ate the Buckshot Lariat twice without saying a word, knowing shit happens in tag matches. They’ve hinted at it nearly happening multiple other times. So, next Sunday, they’re going to be attempting their Lariat/V-Trigger finisher, and one of the Bucks will move and Kenny is going to nail Page for a change in roles.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> He was WWE Champ for all of like 3 weeks... And what US title run? When he was in the Shield and didnt defend the belt once?


Lol i know you are being sarcastic but he was champion for like three months. From Mid June through mid September. I think his title Reign was actually few days longer then any of Roman Reigns title runs. I agree about US title.


He was US champ for a while. But would only defend title every few months and they had him lose clean to guys like Punk or Daniel Bryan in non title matches. So it's not like he was booked super strong as US champ.

When you look back at Dean Ambrose career. WWE really only pushed him good in 2016. In 2014 he was super red hot. But he wasn't the guy they were pushing. So they had him put over Rollins and Bray.


In 2015 he feuded with Wade Barrett for IC title and had a month feud with Luke Harper. Yes then he got put in World Title picture for 3 ppvs. But it was only to lose to Rollins. At least this time made him look stronger in defeat compared to 2014. After that he teamed with Reigns vs Wyatt Family and then faced Reigns for title match at Survivor Series after making to the finals of the tournament after Rollins tore ACL. Before beating Owens for IC title to end of the year.

2016 I can't complain about too much tho. At Royal Rumble he was last guy in there with Triple H and won Last Man Standing match with Owens earlier that night. Then in number 1 contender match with Reigns/Lesnar. Faced Triple H for title match on a show and Lesnar at Mania.


Then feuded with Jericho that he won both ppv matches. Won Money in the Bank became world Champion. Beat Rollins clean in title defense and pinned Reigns at ppv in 3 way match. While beating Ziggler at Summerslam. Yes then he lost to AJ the next ppv but feuded with him over world title for the rest of the year.

But then 2017 right back to IC title feuds with Miz or Baron Corbin. Followed by Shield reunion and tag team with Rollins. Then he got hurt for 8 months and had another Shield Reunion. Then turned heel on Rollins and did that feud for IC title. Before it was announced he was leaving.


So you can say WWE dropped the ball with him in 2014. While wasted him a lot in 2015, 2017 and 2018. 2016 was the one year I will say he was pushed strong at times. But even then. They did things to hurt his pushes.


Like having him lose to Triple H in title match before Brock match at Mania. Then just had Brock beat him clean in like 15 minute match and making him look weak in the process. Then after making him look like as star bringing WWE title to Smackdown beating Rollins/Reigns. They made his title run look like a after thought.


Since they made Ziggler number one contender who was jobbing or on main event a lot and had no push. Before winning one number one contender match. If they did something like have him beat Cena or Orton at Summerslam. People would have been more positive about his title run. So given history there's no doubt WWE time and time again dropped the ball on him.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I’m curious why. AEW had a dead women’s division and now has a monster heel that everyone wants to see lose.
> 
> What are you so mad about?


A biological male running through women. How is that entertaining?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> A biological male running through women. How is that entertaining?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Great show and the story telling us excellent. Miles better than wwe. Seems like proper wrestling fans at these shows not bored parents looking to the their kids somewhere.


So parents and children aren't "proper" wrestling fans? What does that even mean? Good luck lasting with that philosophy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wwe has been a pg kids based product for years is the point.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given the current Revolution card only have four announced matches -

Moxley vs Jericho
Bucks vs Page/Omega
Cody vs MJF
Hager vs Dustin Rhodes

One very likely though not official yet - 
Darby Allin vs Sammy Guevara

Seems to me there needs to be 3-4 more matches to set and sell with just one more Dynamite before the PPV.

Judging from this past Dynamite I think we could be getting - 

*Nyla Rose vs Statlander vs Swol*l - Swoll gets the rub from being in the match and on the PPV even if she eats the pin to protect Statlander vs Nyla one-on-one down the line.

*Britt Baker vs Shanna* - Baker gets a win under her new heel persona, Shanna gets the rub from being on the PPV and getting a television feud. 

*Dark Order vs SCU* - Not Silver and Reynolds but Uno and Grayson vs Sky and Kazarian. Storyline here of course would be Daniels and the rumors of him being the Exalted One. Have Daniels start out at ring side, but then taken out or thrown out from ringside and then have The Exalted One appear on stage later in the match, caucing a distraction that leads to the Dark Order winning. With Daniels and Exalted One not appearing at the same time the angle could still be "Is Daniels the Exalted One?" 

That's eight matches - probably would still need one more match for the Buy In show. But you can throw together anybody for that. 

PAC, Lucha Brothers, Ortiz/Santana, Jurassic Express, Best Friends, Riho, Shida all left off the card.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> A biological male running through women. How is that entertaining?


This is the one "sport" where it really doesn't matter though


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the current Revolution card only have four announced matches -
> 
> Moxley vs Jericho
> Bucks vs Page/Omega
> ...


Ill go with Luchasauras & Jungleboy v Butcher & Blade as the only buy in match


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Two things of note.

1) Although a roof isn’t discounted in the future, since a roof can always be lowered in future cage matches like with Lethal Lockdown, I was looking forward to that. Considering that it was no escape. Oh well. Not a big deal. At least the cage looks distinct and isn’t a hand-me-down from Impact.

2) That a storyteller like Cody did the spot that he did in the match, while amazing and has its place in storytelling, has defined AEW clearly for me now: it’s all about spots. Strong style, King’s Road, hardcore, and American storytelling can still be featured and has its place in AEW, but spots are the dominant style going forwards, at least with the men. Nothing wrong with that; if that’s the style, then that’s the style. But it does mean that their future signings are going to have to lean towards luchadors and luchadoras. Signing such talent won’t conflict with the sports style either, as post match interviews and post match promos like in NJPW are done in AAA & CMLL, and talents within lucha libre seem to be ok with the type of adult content that AEW is trying to provide on a weekly basis. It will probably help push AEW into embracing Lucha de Apuestas matches more frequently down the line as well.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> A biological male running through women. How is that entertaining?


I hate when people saying it's not real most of the time but this is one of those times where real life doesn't matter. Now, if your issue was that she is terrible in the ring then that would be fine, and absolutely correct. She isn't really fat, but she moves like a severely overweight person. AEW's Women's champ is unable to run the ropes without looking ridiculous. Let that sink in


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Was anyone else disappointed at the end when the lights went dark and Darby Allin came out? I thought it was going to be another surprise lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Was anyone else disappointed at the end when the lights went dark and Darby Allin came out? I thought it was going to be another surprise lol


Absolutely. I was disappointed when the lights went out at first because they've done it 38 times already, but when it was Darby and not someone else I was even more disappointed.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

My_Melody said:


> Stratlander has fans, and when she is actually wrestling she seems to be decent to me but that weird alien stuff (if that’s what the cartwheels were in particular) has me close to turning it off, it also makes her opponent look ridiculous standing there and watching it.


Exactly. I absolutely love it. It´s a brilliant and simple way to piss off every heel. She doesn´t overdue it, so it becomes too goofy and she got the body to still come off as a badass. Galaxy´s Greatest Alien is also a nice play of "Greatest in the World". I actually like that the women have actual gimmicks. I think they just haven´t found a way to make the division click (yet). Maybe Nyla embracing the transgender role in a heelish way can provide that spark. Her promo was good.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MoxAsylum said:


> A biological male running through women. How is that entertaining?


You want entertainment?

Can somebody please open a Nyla Rose thread in the Women of Professional Wrestling section. 

I need that WF meltdown in my life.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What was the point of wasting lucha bros again, ffs the bucks ?? Really , I mean I knew this would happen eventually but it still is shit booking. Had to say that it's my only fault with aew.

Cody v wardlow was really exciting, once again it had me hooked from beginning to end. Just watched a interview with shawn spears on chris van vliet, he said cody is always thinking 3 to 4 steps ahead of everyone just like dusty and was envious of sorts , seemed like a decent guy , if y'all like c.vv I highly recomend. Spears said of Cody, the night he got hit by the chair he put Darby over setting up another match down the line , put spears over and MJF too. Cody is I think is much better as a face , the guy is legit the best wrestler to watch each week , he knows how to get the crowd engaged and has come into his own in aew , hangman too, tbh I thought he wouldn't he has proved me wrong loads. His gimmick is entertaining it's nice to see him over now, Mox V Cobb was good aswell , mox getting help at the end off Dustin and Darby was a nice touch to see , think aew is so good and keeps delivering each week, glad i invested my time in this sweet product,

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Was anyone else disappointed at the end when the lights went dark and Darby Allin came out? I thought it was going to be another surprise lol


Thought it was a nice touch 
Peace.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Can a Revolution PPV thread be started please?

Im too new and if i did it it would be deleted!


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So parents and children aren't "proper" wrestling fans? What does that even mean? Good luck lasting with that philosophy.


It's a coping mechanism. 


New Japan fans are experts at this. Its how they justify watching Japanese garbage at 4 in the morning and still maintain the belief that they are superior.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So parents and children aren't "proper" wrestling fans? What does that even mean? Good luck lasting with that philosophy.


is implying a product that is catered to babies which is basically wwe. Those are facts wwe has got insanely soft year after year. I dont think he was implying kids are not proper fans but you draw a fine line of divided kids and adults as fans,Espeicly when in the 90s it had more engaging storylines yet kids still watched it. But we're in a generation of soft parenting soft people so everything is censored which is pointless.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Carter84 said:


> What was the point of wasting lucha bros again, ffs the bucks ?? Really , I mean I knew this would happen eventually but it still is shit booking. Had to say that it's my only fault with aew.
> 
> Cody v wardlow was really exciting, once again it had me hooked from beginning to end. Just watched a interview with shawn spears on chris van vliet, he said cody is always thinking 3 to 4 steps ahead of everyone just like dusty and was envious of sorts , seemed like a decent guy , if y'all like c.vv I highly recomend. Spears said of Cody, the night he got hit by the chair he put Darby over setting up another match down the line , put spears over and MJF too. Cody is I think is much better as a face , the guy is legit the best wrestler to watch each week , he knows how to get the crowd engaged and has come into his own in aew , hangman too, tbh I thought he wouldn't he has proved me wrong loads. His gimmick is entertaining it's nice to see him over now, Mox V Cobb was good aswell , mox getting help at the end off Dustin and Darby was a nice touch to see , think aew is so good and keeps delivering each week, glad i invested my time in this sweet product,
> 
> Peace.



It feels like with AEW a lot of story telling has been getting lost and we're seeing random matches with no logic again. This is why i think the wins and loses are stupid and it will fade away over time.Its nothing more than a cute number to brag about on the screen under someones name. Its going to limit story telling to much in the long run i think. I mean it could work we will see but so far im not convinced


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Not feeling AEW whatsover. It just comes off as in indie show with Jericho, JR and Schiavonne. 

I get they have to make stars somehow and exposure will help but their roster is terrible. 

Sammy Gueverra looks like a high school kid. Likewise Darby Allin with his skateboard. To borrow a phrase from WWE, its just cringe. 

They have no upper midcard and barely any midcard. Why would anybody wanna sit through a 20 minute Jeff Cobb match when nobody knows who he is. 

I dont need to mention Jungle Boy, Marko Stunt, Dark Order, Womens division, Orange Cassidy, Janella, Young Bucks, Butcher and Blade etc.....

Jericho hanging around the inner circle just looks ridiculous. Star with nobodies. 

I am all for an alternative to WWE. I loved early TNA. Their roster was stacked compared to AEW. 

In fact bring Petey Williams and Kid Kash into AEW and they would slot right into the uppermidcard. 

I think that says more about the state of pro wrestling in 2020 more than anything else.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Rozzop said:


> Not feeling AEW whatsover. It just comes off as in indie show with Jericho, JR and Schiavonne.


Think of it like the first season of a tv show. Raw was almost unwatchable for like the first 5 years of it's existence.

AEW are just building their reputation right now, they'll grab more disgruntled Jon Moxley types and that'll eventually snowball into bigger stars jumping ship.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> It feels like with AEW a lot of story telling has been getting lost and we're seeing random matches with no logic again. This is why i think the wins and loses are stupid and it will fade away over time.Its nothing more than a cute number to brag about on the screen under someones name. Its going to limit story telling to much in the long run i think. I mean it could work we will see but so far im not convinced


It's good in some parts but its mid card scene Is good one week next lost in translation, it's a growing company, we just gotta be patient i suppose,

Peace.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Britz94xD said:


> Think of it like the first season of a tv show. Raw was almost unwatchable for like the first 5 years of it's existence.
> 
> AEW are just building their reputation right now, they'll grab more disgruntled Jon Moxley types and that'll eventually snowball into bigger stars jumping ship.


Raw was pretty good for the most part from 1993 until 2001, once you looked past the terrible one note gimmicks and cornyness. Certainly an improvement on Prime Time Wrestling. Helped it was only 60 minutes in length and you knew what to expect from a Vince McMahon product.

The biggest problem with AEW is it tries to be a bit of everything in the ring - NJPW, Nitro, modern indie circuit, 80's JCP, AAA etc. Then ineffective referees hence every matc, unrealistically, has a conclusion. So you get one big cluster. No worse but better than WWE. Out of the ring the presentation is mostly very good and usually logical.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Carter84 said:


> It's good in some parts but its mid card scene Is good one week next lost in translation, it's a growing company, we just gotta be patient i suppose,
> 
> Peace.


not really complaining,Just pointing it out


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> not really complaining,Just pointing it out


Wasn't meant at you that post, I'm saying in general 

Peace.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> The biggest problem with AEW is it tries to be a bit of everything in the ring - NJPW, Nitro, modern indie circuit, 80's JCP, AAA etc. Then ineffective referees hence every matc, unrealistically, has a conclusion. So you get one big cluster. No worse but better than WWE. Out of the ring the presentation is mostly very good and usually logical.


Well, the problem is not in how they format the shows. If they needed help with organizing their formats:

PPVs should be NJPW format with a King’s Road influence. Dynamite should be Nitro/Raw is War with a JCP influence. Dark should be Sunday Night Heat ’98 with a heavy centralized social media presence and championship defences from AAA & Stardom.

After that, it all boils down to how they wrestle, which is why AEW needs to sign several luchas (both male and female) to help cover for the fact that AEW looks like PWG with a tv deal. At least it will be easier to justify the spot wrestling that occurs frequently if there are more luchas present.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Was anyone else disappointed at the end when the lights went dark and Darby Allin came out? I thought it was going to be another surprise lol


I was thinking sting for sure. It was oh its Derby allin oh well!


----------

